# Need stuffed flounder recipe



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

I need a recipe for stuffed flounder if anyone has one they wanna share


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

mackdaddy06 said:


> I need a recipe for stuffed flounder if anyone has one they wanna share


here is a recipe that you cannot go wrong with. 

Stuffing:

1/2 Italian bread crumb 
2 tsp olive oil 
1 hard boiled egg diced 
1/4 cup onion 
1/4 cup bell pepper
1 tsp mustard 

Mix all together making a stuffing 

Cut into fillets making a pouch stuff flounder fillets.

Place them in a baking dish 9x12
Pour 1/2 pint of heavy whipping cream in bake dish covering fillets about 1/3 or so.
Then sprinkle parmasean cheese or asiago cheese on top

put in over for about 25min at 350 deg


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

I found a great looking recipe on Florida Sportsman magazine's website. Go to kitchen section


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Chop up and saute an onion, 1/2 a bell, and a couple of stalks of celery. Add some crab (canned crab is OK) and blend in with stove top stuffing following the directions. Stuff the flounder with the stuffing mixture and grill.

Joraca


----------



## Boatgone (Jun 24, 2008)

Marias has a pre packaged frozen crab meat stuffing that they make. It turns any ordinary stuffed flounder into fine cuisine. Really is some good stuff.


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

I just stuff it with my fav crab cake mixture.


----------

